# truck subs..help



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

So I was wondering what would be the best way to hook an s10 up with subs I was thinking to just put them In the cab the get one of those hard covers for it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

single cab 
x-cab

You can do a vent thru from the front of the bed thru the back of the cab


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 1 2009, 04:04 PM~14647314
> *single cab
> x-cab
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467758
like this same concept


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

single cab


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

actually i think im just going to put them behind the seats i looked up videos on youtube to see what other people are doing with there trucks and most of them just put the box right behind there seat


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Imo. If you're gonna run a behind the seat box look into shallow mount subs. They aren't as deep as conventional subs so you'll have a smaller box and they still get loud.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

diamond audio hex12!! 3" mounting depth, great sound, quality materials used. look for the review online. i just installed in my truck.


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

check these out. they are new from MTX

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo.../IndexTThin.cfm


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

those are sick


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Aug 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14712946
> *check these out. they are new from MTX
> 
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo.../IndexTThin.cfm
> *


What your fucking car door w/ a 10-12" sub in it.Just read the link

Huh


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 9 2009, 07:43 PM~14720172
> *What your fucking car door w/ a 10-12" sub in it.Just read the link
> 
> Huh
> *


It can be done.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

put em behind the seats. problly a sealed pair, or maybe small ported sub.. I've crammed about 2 cubes behind the seats, staying below the plastic and lots of seat track movement.you will not want the cone visible between the seats for several different reasons.

move your seats on its track through the motions, fibure in mounting depth, and come up the angle you want for teh front faces.

To get a little more room,yet keep the back of the box under the plastic trim, you can make the front of the box a little taller and angle down at the back.make a nice shelf to hold things, so you have a little extra ergonomic/aesthetic valuereguarding the cram space you just took up with speakers.

you can get good airspace out of wooden enclosures that way,but when you start recessing for your amps is when it all goes out the window.

you might have room under your seats, or maybe even to the plastic on the cab wall, if the dimensions of your equipment are right.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

blow through... nuff said


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boizendahood+Aug 12 2009, 05:27 PM~14750749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  reasons being???
ive seen countless trucks with multiple subs between the seats


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

change of plans, im buying a 1989 mazda b220....and those are way smaller then s10s.

got any suggestions on where to put a box?

me and a friend are talking about just builing a box for the back...hes done it before idk what he exactly did because i didnt see it in person...he didnt slap a box in the back , he actually built something ....idk


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Cut the front of the bed out below the window line, And the rear or the cb between the window line. Use an accordian boot to seal the gap between the bed and cab, And put a fiberglass cover on it.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Aug 23 2009, 01:00 AM~14852116
> *Cut the front of the bed out below the window line, And the rear or the cb between the window line. Use an accordian boot to seal the gap between the bed and cab, And put a fiberglass cover on it.
> *


YESER


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Aug 22 2009, 09:56 PM~14851628
> *change of plans, im buying a 1989 mazda b220....and those are way smaller then s10s.
> 
> got any suggestions on where to put a box?
> ...


even more change of plans....i ended up buying a 1989 f150


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Notice something here? No matter what vehicle uve chosen here, Same answer. Make ur next investment a Sawzall and a bed cover.


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

yea i realized that its about the same concept for trucks,i just felt like sharing that i bought a truck lol... and yea i was just going to build a custom box then throw a bed cover on .


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

im looking for a shallow mount sub box for 2 10's

if anybody has one let me know


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

so i have a sub box that is way smaller and it fits behind my seat pefectly, but theres only one hole, would it be a dumb idea to just cut another hole in the box....i measured it kinda and i dont think they would be to close.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

1 SUB in a box with the proper volume will sound better than 2 SUBS in a box with the incorrect volume. more subs doesn't mean better output if your air volume isn't up to the manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

i swap the sub with my new one, and ill see how it goes


----------

